# Paterson N.J.'s 3rd rarest bottle



## epackage (Aug 1, 2018)

BIG THANKS to fellow collector Elliot Wilfong for originally putting me in touch with the caretaker of this ONLY KNOWN complete example of the Tiffany & Allen Paterson N.J. Codd bottle. The seller and I had a deal made for it, but he got a little hinky on me, and the deal couldn't be completed to his satisfaction. Then he showed up at the York show with it and showed it to my buddy and long time digger/collector/seller Jim Jack, he called me from the show, but once again the seller got cold feet. THANKFULLY while at Shupp's Grove the owner once again approached Jim with the bottle, and the original deal we had agreed on was completed!!  

My mentor the "Guru" has one he dug in Paterson, unfortunately it's in two pieces, so this is a true prize, and much more of a rarity than my Archdeacon mineral water. At this time I would say this is the #3 bottle of all the Paterson bottles any of us local collectors would want to acquire, two down, two to go. Been a long time since I posted here, but this is a very worthy bottle. Photo conditions aren't the best right now, so these two images will have to do, embossing is...

Front;

TIFFANY & ALLEN / REGISTERED / TRADE / T&A / MARK / ACCORDING TO LAW / PATERSON N.J.

Back;

CODD'S / REIS / AUG 13 78

Around Base;

H. CODD'S PAT JULY 23 1872 & APR 29 1873


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 2, 2018)

Congratulations. It certainly was difficult getting that bottle!


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 2, 2018)

It’s good to hear from you, epackage!

That’s a beautiful bottle. Congratulations!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2018)

Never seen a Codd like that. Congrats. HEY, I got a Patterson New Jersey Morlein cone top beer can on ebay if Interested? LEON.


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> Never seen a Codd like that. Congrats. HEY, I got a Patterson New Jersey Morlein cone top beer can on ebay if Interested? LEON.


I'm watching it Leon, I want one in better condition though. One will pop up at a local garage sale for 50 cents and I'll get it then...  Good luck with yours.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2018)

Nicer condition hard to find. I've seen maybe 1 or 2 nice ones in past 20 years. A grade 1 or 1-  might cost you around $1,000+ while a mint one might be more like $3,000+. It may be a long wait. Good Luck.. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 4, 2018)

Beautiful Codd bottle!  I don't think I've seen one in that style before either.  Must be one of if not the rarest North American Codd.  I don't think I've ever seen any of the US ones in person.  I'm curious to know, what are the other two rarest Paterson bottles?


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 8, 2018)

Very unusual and interesting bottle.


----------



## epackage (Aug 8, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Beautiful Codd bottle!  I don't think I've seen one in that style before either.  Must be one of if not the rarest North American Codd.  I don't think I've ever seen any of the US ones in person.  I'm curious to know, what are the other two rarest Paterson bottles?


The 1847 Archdeacon Mineral Water with rectangular slugplate from the time he first started. To date only this shard of a bottle has been found. The other is the blood red Wm. Bowden quart blob, this is another "only known" example with a broken lip, the color is like no other soda/beer I've ever seen...

 


This is the 1850 Archdeacon in my collection...


----------



## willieboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Very nice Codd bottle.  American Codd bottles are indeed rare.  Slightly more common than a live dinosaur!  Congratulations.  I collect Florida sodas and collectors are blessed to have an occasional William Hudson/Pensacola, Fla. Codd appear once in a great while.  There are 3 versions of the Hudson Codd that I know of, none are like yours.  It took me about 25 years and a full wallet to accumulate an intact bottle of 2 of the 3 variants.  I have the 3rd variant but the neck and top are gone.  I gave up looking for the 3rd variant a while ago.


----------



## jarhead67 (Aug 19, 2018)

Great score. While the bottles are great in their own right, it's good to see you back onboard and posting. I've always enjoyed watching and reading your Paterson collection shared and grow on here.


----------

